# I finally got a display for my collection



## b.ecollects (May 4, 2022)

I'm pretty happy with this display. It was (is) in bit of a rough shape, but it works perfectly for my bottles.


----------



## moodorf (May 4, 2022)

looks good man!


----------



## b.ecollects (May 4, 2022)

moodorf said:


> looks good man!


Thank you!


----------

